# Ram Style mounts



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

These are some of the best on the market, but they don't meet your cheap criteria.





www.balzoutllc.com


Heavy Duty Marine Electronics Mounting Solutions for Fish Finders, Graphs, and GPS Systems. BalZout mounts brings you the most dependable systems on the market.




www.balzoutllc.com





Pretty sure Yak Attack has some track mount options. Or check on FB Marketplace until the layout is settled.
If you have an Academy Sports nearby, they have some in the kayak section as well.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Zika said:


> These are some of the best on the market, but they don't meet your cheap criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to buy a lot of RAM mount stuff until I found Balzout. Not even comparable. Definitely worth the extra cost in my opinion.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I broke a ram mount last year and almost lost a gamin. If there's any size/weight to the unit, make sure you get the ram mount with the biggest ball possible.


----------

